

Readyforce Acquires Umeqo – The MIT Campus Recruiting Event Management Platform - dpetters
http://blog.readyforce.com/readyforce-acquires-umeqo-the-mit-campus-recruiting-event-management-platform/

======
amooradian
We are very excited about this acquisition. Awesome to see what ideas are
coming out of colleges.

The tech world should watch these students: Joshua Ma, Zachary Dearing, David
Guo, Arkady Blyakher, Joshua Dhaliwal, Carolyn Zhang and Dmitrij Petters.
Congrats guys.

